# Adding a new shop.....



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Broke ground on Monday.Poured 1/2 the floor today. 120x60 shop 28x32 office


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm jealous!!!!


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Man that sounds nice, wish I had somrthing like that. Post some pictures as you build.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Will it be up before the snow comes?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

No way , Snow here at the end of the week


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Drawings look awesome!!! Keep us updated!!! Congrats


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Wade looks like it's going to be a nice shop when you get done is this at the same location your at now?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I just realized that place is bigger then my plaza
Nice! 
Are you guys doing any of the work in-house 

Didn't know when you get snow. We rarely get 
Snow till Dec here in Toronto area


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

No . I am putting it on Love lane closer to town . High traffic area


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

MIDTOWNPC;1337329 said:


> I just realized that place is bigger then my plaza
> Nice!
> Are you guys doing any of the work in-house
> 
> ...


No I subbed it out..You would not want me to build you a dog house.Im no good at it


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I try and stay out of the dog house

Looks good.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Very Nice!!!! I dont like you and all of your nice thing!!!! LOL! JK! Again very cool.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

should look like this when its done. I just moved the doors


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

We bought a 3 acer lot there. We have a rental house on it. We rent it to one of our crew members. It should all work out well


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

That's a picture out of the Morton catalog isn't it? That's where we got the idea of our new building, we decided to go with a steel building vs a wood frame but liked the design so much we wanted to build something similar. Here is a picture from a couple of months ago during construction, I'll take a few of the completed building tomorrow and post them if you don't mind me posting pictures in your thread...?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Pennings Garden;1337374 said:


> That's a picture out of the Morton catalog isn't it? That's where we got the idea of our new building, we decided to go with a steel building vs a wood frame but liked the design so much we wanted to build something similar. Here is a picture from a couple of months ago during construction, I'll take a few of the completed building tomorrow and post them if you don't mind me posting pictures in your thread...?


Nice shop..The morton catalog is where we got the idea...Thanks for posting yours. cheers


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Former Morton Building crew foreman and salesman here. Great product.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Very nice looks like you wont run out of room for awhile.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Way to stimulate the economy!

Congrats, can't wait to see finished pics.


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

Not trying to highjack but here are some shot of our building when completed, just needs some landscaping around it.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

That looks like its going to be really nice... I'm very jealous!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

that looks nice what is the size on that ? there is a landscaper up this way he has a narrower building probably a little shortr but he made his office on the second floor it was kinda a nice design for a small operation i think if i had the land i would have something similar but wider and longer i like the idea of a drive in drive out door and mezzanines (sp) for additional storage.


----------



## ShadeScapesInc. (Jan 20, 2005)

are they buliding that just off a slab? didn't see any concrete walls/footings


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Awesome looking drawings Wade. Isn't it smaller then your current building though?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Jelinek61;1338013 said:


> Awesome looking drawings Wade. Isn't it smaller then your current building though?


I don't think he's moving shop, just adding another building to what he already has.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Its a mono pad---We are moving some of our equipment,not all.
we did pour the 2nd half of the floor yesterday. This is my 15 year old son


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Our shop now is way way way to full


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

You have an amazing set-up, Cant wait to see more pics.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

IDOCTORTREES;1338823 said:


> Our shop now is way way way to full


Sent you a PM
Steve


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

very nice wade, your kid drives your raptor huh? :realmad:


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

Very nice in my area they will not let you put up a building over 24x24 on a slab it has to have a 4ft frost wall..


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

xtreem3d;1338853 said:


> Sent you a PM
> Steve


He wants to....Its not going to happen


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice looking set up and equipment. You must be doing something right!


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

will all your equipment fit in there?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

No We are adding this shop


----------



## Bigsnowny (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks great Wade. I thought that my new project was going to be nice until I seen yours. Wood or steel construction? how tall are the walls on the large shop? keep us updated with the progress of the project.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

18ft walls, 60x120 shop 32x28 office . Wood construction. Thanks


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Very impressive. Nice equipment also.
Subscribed for updates and to drool on my keyboard some more.


----------



## ChiTahoe (Oct 5, 2011)

Looks amazing, keep up the great work!


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

We have added a second story to the office . We also are going to build the entire thing with ( sips panels)
They are a engineered pre-made insulated wall system , They make them right here in town. They are called Premier Building Systems


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

that should be an interesting wall system to see go up.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

I did it on my home its fast....And having my own crane does not hurt.


----------



## SDP Hauling (Feb 24, 2010)

cant wait to see some more progress pictures


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

I will get some more soon...lots going on here


----------



## SDP Hauling (Feb 24, 2010)

IDOCTORTREES;1342620 said:


> I will get some more soon...lots going on here


No worries. I know your a busy man.

I'll come see it in person. I'll move my family out there and work for you. I'm starting to really hate NJ prsport


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Stairs will go over bathroom


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

2nd story will a 60% loft/office so we can heat from lower floor. A-frame type ceiling


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Office floor done...


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

water and sewer,gas,power next week


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

what is that white stuff in background???


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm jealous also. Would love to have something that size.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

We had to plow last weekend snow is just some left from that. Going to snow again sat-sun-mon


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

JD Dave;1343662 said:


> I'm jealous also. Would love to have something that size.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

hlntoiz;1343768 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


wouldn't we all LOL but i would not want to pay the taxes on it lol


----------



## justinizzi (Sep 12, 2009)

awsome keep us updated


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

cat320;1343964 said:


> wouldn't we all LOL but i would not want to pay the taxes on it lol


Remember Rick, They don't live in southern NE. Their taxes are a lot less then ours. I probably pay more on property tax for my house then they do for their shop:realmad:


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

your probably right about that Matt


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

what was wrong w/ the old shop? It seems like it was bigger


----------



## C&T Landscaping (Apr 14, 2010)

Subscribed to see the finish build.


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

man, what id do for your set up. lol


----------



## parnellyj (Nov 17, 2009)

To my Mentor Wade. " Hat tip "


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

The rental house we have on that site pays taxes,insurance,and a little extra..


----------



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

Looks like it is going to be a very nice shop wade, love the new color scheme


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Putting up some of the walls today..


----------



## mpicanco01 (Oct 9, 2011)

Very inspirational! Looks awesome man. Hope construction goes well.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

It will go pretty quick now...


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

More walls up,,,,front side
















Back side


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm sure the shop will be nice . The view is just unreal. I used to love flyin into Bozeman and seeing the snow cover mountains.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

It is a great place to live..


----------



## Red Bull Junkie (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks great, can't wait to see the progress!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

The building is starting to take shape.
Just wondering why the grade is so close to the OSB pannels? no curb to at least keep it up off the ground some , just seams like water could wick up it if snow builds up and then melts or alot of heavy rain?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

We will pull the grade away.Then pave. The guy that did the backfill was not to smart ????


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I need to get in the tree business. Seems like you got it going on. But im sure it didnt come easy. Nice stuff you got. Good for you. Keep it up. Thumbs Up


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Mackman;1366130 said:


> I need to get in the tree business. Seems like you got it going on. But im sure it didnt come easy. Nice stuff you got. Good for you. Keep it up. Thumbs Up


you said a mouth full my friends have a seal coat and paving bussiness with a fleet of at least 20 trucks and i always said wow look at them . But no one knew they used to start at 3 in the morning or work all night, or who didn't show up . I give anyone a big thumbs ups too if you can get to that status and keep it and have nice equipment. like they say the grass is always greener LOL now that i'm older i don't think they got it easy and know the work that goes into it, as i worked with them when they where starting out with just 1 truck and we would go out at 3 in the morning.

If i didn't say it before congrats on the new place Wade and you too Mack man with your septic bussiness.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Thank you. It has been alot of work.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

North wall going up









office going up 2 story


----------



## SDP Hauling (Feb 24, 2010)

seems to be coming along nicely...2 story office? Just let me know which one is mine and when its ready for me to move my stuff in.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Yes sir, Like this...


----------



## SDP Hauling (Feb 24, 2010)

yea i saw those just didnt know if you would put storage on top of the office like some do. I like to 2 story office idea better. I'll let the wife know we can get out of NJ and come live out there. The scenery around your new shop is amazing.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

This is going to be my view from my office


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

IDOCTORTREES;1371038 said:


> This is going to be my view from my office


that is a nice view Wade


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Front walls going up


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Back of shop


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

why dont they run the OSB horizontally with the lines out and stagger the joints? Their sheeting job really makes me cringe.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

I dont know? They do tons of them , Im sure they know what there doing,


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

Those are prefabbed panels set in place so sheathing is on already. They must bolt panels together as they they set them.

The nice thing is the panels are insulated and sheathed on the inside and outside from the factory. 

I would consider that for my building as opposed to a pole building or stick framed. I have never witnessed that here but it could be allowed by code not sure.

Post #70 and #72 show it good. Looks like the sheathing is overlapped at each wall joint you have two vertical studs joined together at the joints.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks, John Mac. Well said..


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

I bet they will cover that with metal siding when done so giving it even more strength. Looks like a very efficient way to build.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

That is exactly what is going to be done..


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

They just got done building a farm stand next town over they did post and beam then used that product to skin the outside but the meat of it was the post and beams. I'm sure that it is probably a cost saver over a stick built building or block or pole as you have everything in one package finished on the inside and insulated. i just have never seen one built with high walls that high.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

IDOCTORTREES;1371038 said:


> This is going to be my view from my office


I am soooooooooooo jealous. lol


----------



## SDP Hauling (Feb 24, 2010)

dfd9;1372270 said:


> I am soooooooooooo jealous. lol


x2....ill start packing. Put another house on the property for me to rent prsport


----------



## hosejockey4506 (Oct 28, 2009)

newhere;1371697 said:


> why dont they run the OSB horizontally with the lines out and stagger the joints? Their sheeting job really makes me cringe.


should we take a picture of the sheeting job on your shop or what ever you call it


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

The sheeting job.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

60x120 We will start the metal on Monday


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

wow nice!!

can you give us a ball park idea on what it is costing??


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

maybe you already mentioned it but how do you plan to heat it?


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Very nice design. Plus your walls are already insulated really well.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

its a very nice building for sure....but from a LIFETIME of being a carpenter i gotta set one thing straight here...

PRE FAB PANELS.....although cheaper, are made by lesser skilled workers in a warehouse and sent out to a trained staff to install.....and the sheeting on them is ALWAYS questionable...as well as the quality of work involved in squaring them up....makes us field guys job HARDER. Its the cost of making a cheaper building...you gotta lose somewhere and quality is where it happens....FACT..

If that building was stick built on site it would be much stronger, and much better quality....and cost MUCH more to build and not have lost space from truss roof.............worth the cost.....Eh...not always....this is just the new way of building cheap. 

love the building........hate the panels.....and yes...horizontal staggered sheeting would be TONS stronger than bolted panels.....FACT......but so would so many many other things we have changed to make them cheaper so its nothing special here...

BE SURE to investigate what effect the metal cladding will have on your communication or radio stuff before you get all done and realize your in a "dead zone" inside the metal cave....


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

newhere;1384402 said:


> maybe you already mentioned it but how do you plan to heat it?


i sure hope he did in slab heat.....so effective and cheap


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Dissociative;1384453 said:


> its a very nice building for sure....but from a LIFETIME of being a carpenter i gotta set one thing straight here...
> 
> PRE FAB PANELS.....although cheaper, are made by lesser skilled workers in a warehouse and sent out to a trained staff to install.....and the sheeting on them is ALWAYS questionable...as well as the quality of work involved in squaring them up....makes us field guys job HARDER. Its the cost of making a cheaper building...you gotta lose somewhere and quality is where it happens....FACT..
> 
> ...


I have had absolutely no problem with squaring this up. I don't know what panels you are talking about, but the ones I have were the same money as stick built. The contractor is the same person who has done 16000 square feet of other buildings for me, not to mention my home. The quality of the workmanship is flawless and we could not be happier. With regard to the metal, mount your antenna outside the building. We have done this on our other buildings and in 21 years have never had a problem with communication. Back to the panels, we have decreased our energy bills on the home when we added more square footage. I don't know who your supplier for panels was, but both I and my contractor cannot say enough about these panels. I would be happy to put you in touch with our supplier if you like. Send me a pm. Again, we have had these in place in other projects for years. No problems.

To address the issue of giving up space for the trusses, they were intentional because my wall is 20 feet tall. I don't need additional space.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie (Nov 24, 2009)

Shop is looking great! Should serve you well for years to come..........FACT.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

Well what ever maybe stronger or better insulated or able to have a heavier fire load or whatever the case maybe I am sure that a man that has an company like he does has probably done his homework on this stuff...... being on a fire department I hate to fight fires in buildings that are built with trusses and gusset plates since we never trust a truss. with that being said I am not going to knock someone that use it for what ever the reason maybe cheaper, can span greater distances, it works whatever. Just wanted to say that, that is all oh and I know george and wade both know their stuff so I am sure that they are both correct in however they decide to build any building


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Dissociative;1384453 said:


> its a very nice building for sure....but from a LIFETIME of being a carpenter i gotta set one thing straight here...
> 
> PRE FAB PANELS.....although cheaper, are made by lesser skilled workers in a warehouse and sent out to a trained staff to install.....and the sheeting on them is ALWAYS questionable...as well as the quality of work involved in squaring them up....makes us field guys job HARDER. Its the cost of making a cheaper building...you gotta lose somewhere and quality is where it happens....FACT..
> 
> ...


Umm, you may have a LIFETIME of carpentry skills, but I'm not sure your reading and comprehension skills are the hottest. Did you happen to read where he mentioned these were SIP's panels?? Do you know what SIP's are?? After Googling SIP's, do you still think you could do a better job of building the same panels on site??

Nice shop Wade, and outstanding office view................Thumbs Up


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

WOW very nice, would love to see some finish pictures


----------



## RoesLandscaping (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks good! i envy you! I would imagine your going to plant a few trees to maintain lol:laughing:


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

Dissociative;1384453 said:


> its a very nice building for sure....but from a LIFETIME of being a carpenter i gotta set one thing straight here...
> 
> PRE FAB PANELS.....although cheaper, are made by lesser skilled workers in a warehouse and sent out to a trained staff to install.....and the sheeting on them is ALWAYS questionable...as well as the quality of work involved in squaring them up....makes us field guys job HARDER. Its the cost of making a cheaper building...you gotta lose somewhere and quality is where it happens....FACT..
> 
> ...


Even if you think you know all the FACTS, why make this post. I don't understand. 
The OP posted photo's of a new building that he is proud of and you feel the need to tell everyone how smart you think you are.

I bet the state he lives in has building codes. Sorry for the rant, Wade is big enough to fight his own battles, I just don't get it sometimes.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

......awesome. The shop I mean. I don't know $%#@ about carpentry or your needs but that looks awesome.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Mr.Markus;1387835 said:


> ......awesome. The shop I mean. I don't know $%#@ about carpentry or your needs but that looks awesome.


Bout whrere I'm at too


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

ice shop. What type of heat are you using? I'm with the other guy that said in floor heat would be the best. Either way, it's a kick azz shop you have and one heII of a view when it's all done. 

What happens if the employee living in the rental quits? I guess you'd just rent it to someone else? Kinda sucks for that guy. He can't call in sick or take off a day without everyone knowing what he's doing.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

The shop will not have heat most of the time. We will have overhead heat in it. I have another 16000 sq ft shop with heat if I need to work on something. Office will have gas heat. If my employee quits ? As long as they pay the rent they can stay as long as they want...


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

What corner does the bar go in?


----------



## Red Bull Junkie (Nov 24, 2009)

MatthewG;1389225 said:


> What corner does the bar go in?


I'm going to add one of these if it doesn't f-in snow soon. lol


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Started putting up some metal


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## SVA_Concrete (Feb 4, 2010)

Dissociative;1384453 said:


> its a very nice building for sure....but from a LIFETIME of being a carpenter i gotta set one thing straight here...
> 
> PRE FAB PANELS.....although cheaper, are made by lesser skilled workers in a warehouse and sent out to a trained staff to install.....and the sheeting on them is ALWAYS questionable...as well as the quality of work involved in squaring them up....makes us field guys job HARDER. Its the cost of making a cheaper building...you gotta lose somewhere and quality is where it happens....FACT..
> 
> ...


How do you clear span 60 foot with conventional lumber? you don't.

Horizontal sheathing is stronger on a conventionally framed stud wall. this is not a conventionally framed stud wall.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Used my crane today to place the covered entry.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

SVA_Concrete;1392333 said:


> How do you clear span 60 foot with conventional lumber? you don't.
> 
> Like this......


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

dam u guys have snow!....im still waiting for our first storm. new shop is lookn good


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

wade its looking nice, spread the wealth and hire me to do you a kick ass office, 

all i will need is a plane ticket, room with a bed, food and some cash of course and to get around , i would prefer rolling in the company raptor myself hahaha

i feel that is adequate compensation for my work hahahaha

anyway it is looking good keep it up,,,,


----------



## DuraBird02 (Oct 26, 2011)

IDOCTORTREES;1405271 said:


> SVA_Concrete;1392333 said:
> 
> 
> > How do you clear span 60 foot with conventional lumber? you don't.
> ...


----------



## IceJockey (Jan 3, 2012)

MatthewG;1389225 said:


> What corner does the bar go in?


In his office, so he can belly up and look out the window at that awesome view. 

Shop looks great! Can't wait to see the finished pics


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks for the input. We are working on every day. No snow to plow


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Everything looks really good!! Damn thats alot of trusses, I always classify any shed I do as an ag building so there is about half as many but you may have different snow loads where you are, also if you classify the building commercial they make you use twice as many. Again looks real nice.


----------



## skywalker (Nov 15, 2009)

go big or go home, you went real big, impressive, only tree money builds a shop like that, nice work


----------



## SVA_Concrete (Feb 4, 2010)

IDOCTORTREES;1405271 said:


> SVA_Concrete;1392333 said:
> 
> 
> > How do you clear span 60 foot with conventional lumber? you don't.
> ...


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

I can see Wade after the shop is finished with his feet on his desk leaning back in his comfy chair with a coffee in the morning looking out the window at that great view. Living the dream. Thumbs Up


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

KBTConst;1407317 said:


> I can see Wade after the shop is finished with his feet on his desk leaning back in his comfy chair with a coffee in the morning looking out the window at that great view. Living the dream. Thumbs Up


Thats the plan..Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

wade what are you doing for the electrical? what size service? 480v? do you have a pad mount on site? is it design build?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Getting closer,


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Looking pretty good. Cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

Looking really good. Hows the inside comeing? is this in addition to the old shop?


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

IDOCTORTREES;1452002 said:


> Getting closer,


Looking good Wade what else ya have to do to her to move in?


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

how has your winter been so far??? overr here in the northeast it SUCKS!!! haha


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

KPZ Enterprises;1452031 said:


> how has your winter been so far??? overr here in the northeast it SUCKS!!! haha


Over here in the Northeast, there hasn't been a winter. :realmad:


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

KPZ Enterprises;1452031 said:


> how has your winter been so far??? overr here in the northeast it SUCKS!!! haha


Not good here...Very slow :salute:


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

Wade any finished shop photos or still working?


----------



## dooleycorp (Jan 5, 2011)

wade 

the new shop looks really good best wishes,like to see someone with same last doing
good.


----------



## <Benchmark> (Jan 22, 2012)

I guess he is too busy sippin on his coffee in his nice new office to post some more pics haha just kidding looks awesome. I hope i can build one of those some day


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## Cover Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

Looks great


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice place......creating your own snow account.lol


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

It is slow but sure ...We will start on the inside now


----------



## Polarismalibu (Sep 20, 2012)

That is one nice looking shop!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

looking good Wade !!


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks gorgeous.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

One hell of shop. I can only dream. Maybe one day. Happy to see hard work is paying off.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Hows the coffee and looking at that nice view! Thumbs Up


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Very Nice.
I am impressed.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

That's awesome!


----------



## robertfrantz (Aug 2, 2012)

Somebody knew what they were doing and talking about. nice building! Looks well constructed.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## Fwilamosky (Oct 3, 2011)

hell of a shop, any inside pics you're gonna put up?


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

It's been fun watching the progression of construction of your new shop. It looks great!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks extemely nice.


----------



## MWSAI (Aug 19, 2012)

Looks great! Show us some insides when its ready.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Great curb appeal


----------



## tyslawnservice (Feb 10, 2012)

wow this shop is amazing! i might add that it would have a better curb appeal if it had a GRIZ flag out front!


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Great looking building. How about some picture's of how the inside is finished?


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Ever look good!!! Congrats on the new shop.


----------

